# What's known in regard to keeping Ophisaurus apodus?



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm looking to get my hands one of those european legless lizards but I have a very hard time finding any specs for keeping them.

Any info is highly appreciated, as well as diet, handling and other knowlage. :worship: 

Cirith


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 5, 2005)

Im pretty sure this isnt the right forum for that question. Try a european reptile forum instead for example on this site: www.sthlm-herp.net

/Lelle


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 5, 2005)

Good point! Thanks!


----------



## zoobugs (Dec 9, 2005)

*Sorry Lelle, not necessarily...LOL!*

Actually, I had a bunch of Apodus about 20 years ago and they were fairly easy to keep. When not on exhibit, they were in Neodesha tanks, newspaper substrate, a hide box, bowl of water, temps around 70-80F(21-27C), and they ate small mice readily. If you want to breed them, brumation is a must( at least for 12-16 weeks). The real trick for me was sexing them. There were no secondary sex characteristics and probing proved nonconclusive. We just had 6 of them and you had to see who paired up with who to figure out sex. Never had offspring or eggs however, even though mating and courtship were observed. Probably a failure on our part husbandry -wise, but never could figure it out. But as far as daily routine husbandry.....very easy.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks!

Now... how do I get my hands on one :? (repeat last smiley about 57-804 times)

Only captive bread individuals are allowed here.

Wish me luck anyone who wants to


----------



## Wade (Dec 9, 2005)

We've had one here at the nature center for years. We mainly feed it worms and pinkie mice and keep it in a 20 long with loose substrate for burrowing. It has a heat lamp as well as UV lighting. 

Bert Lagerwerf (sp?) breeds them in outdoor enclosures. He may have them available. His business is Agama International and they are somewhere in Alabama.

If Americans have to go to European forums to learn about these, then do Europeans have to go to American forums to learn about corn snakes?  


Wade


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I guess the thing is that corns are the commonest pet snakes arround while O.a.'s are extremely uncommon and protected in their native habitats in europe.  So I understand that there would be a slightly higher chance to get info over here in europe then... but agreed, that's not nessessarily the case, only hypothetically


----------



## Wade (Dec 9, 2005)

I admit they're certainly not common in the trade, but they're not super rare either. I've seen them in pet stores and reptile shows occasionally.

Wade


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 9, 2005)

I would like to see them here too


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 14, 2005)

Wade said:
			
		

> If Americans have to go to European forums to learn about these, then do Europeans have to go to American forums to learn about corn snakes?


Point was those lizards are not common anywhere but the chance are a bit higher on a euro forum that someone keeps them.

/Lelle


----------



## bengerno (Dec 20, 2005)

In the beginning of spiring I usually find a lot of them, they are common in my garden, but they are also highly protected! I have a few (not too good pics), If I find them I'll post them here.


----------



## ingas866 (Dec 21, 2005)

the place to go is kingsnake.com there are peolpe of around the world that go there and there mabe some one that can get or has to sell just about any thing you want.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks! I'll check out all suggestions once the time comes where I have the room and tanks needed


----------



## Kid Dragon (Dec 26, 2005)

*sheltopusik care*

This is one of my favorite pet lizards. I keep mine in a 29 gallon. It eats superworms, earthworms, crickets, and low fat dog food off of a spoon. My sheltopusik's name is Boris and he has a lot of personality for a lizard. I also have a Florida Glass Lizard, but its not as large and not near as cool. Occasionally I feed my sheltopusik a pinkie mouse.

Check out this care sheet:
 Sheltopusik care sheet


As far as where to get them, I got mine from Ben Seigel Reptiles in the USA.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the caresheet! I can't wait to build a tank for one of those!


----------

